# FCTF? Claws and Other Natural Weapons



## danzig138 (Oct 11, 2003)

Howdy, 
I've looked over the powers and such in FCTF several times, and I'm probably missing the obvious, but what would be used to recreate something like Wolverine's, Lady Deathstrike's, or Sabretooths's claws? What about other similar natural, and often retractable weaponry? Thanks.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Oct 12, 2003)

Try my modified powers thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=64570

I rebuilt some of the powers to allow things like you asked about, plus some other things.

Mr. Oberon
"Glad I could be of service...  Awaaayyyyyy!"


----------

